# black wasp



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

hey all
me and my partner had a pure black wasp in the car the other day and we have no idea what kind it was as it has no yellow on it, i was wondering if anyone knows what it was?
we did look on the net but coudnt find anything.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad you asked this I had two chase me in the garden they are so aggressive no one believes they were all black :confused5:


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Glad you asked this I had two chase me in the garden they are so aggressive no one believes they were all black :confused5:


lol aww bkless you didnt get stung did you? this one werent surprisingly . 
but it was quite big. i havent seen one since which has confused me a bit  maybe they are a rare bee? i hope someone can tell us what they are


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

No advice, but sounds scary 

It willl be interesting to see what anyone comes up with


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Its called a Black Hornet


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Its called a Black Hornet


how did you find that out lol and thanks


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

codyann said:


> how did you find that out lol and thanks


Just googled Black waspxx


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

thought this might interest you
http://www.insectstings.co.uk/finger-pictures.shtml


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

I'm no wasp expert but I'd stay away from those nasty critters.


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

i cant see get the link to work 
lol


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

my cat has brought one in in his mouth before heard him buzzing through the cat flap lucky he didnt get stung as there aggressive.


----------

